# Aires south of Rouen



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Need a good, safe, overnight stay south of Rouen.

We will be travelling toll free, south towards Evreux, Dreux and Chartres.

Ideally nearer to Chatres as possible

Anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Villandry - nice free aire and superb gardens.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

2 nice aires we have used a few times are Broglie and Le Sap also had free hookup. Very tiny aire at south end of Rouen is Oissel ok for 6mtr vans.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

There is an aire outside the campsite at Pont de l"Arche, not far south of Rouen


Chris


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

When at Pont de L'arche last week, the aire, together with all the ground around it, was occupied by our french traveller friends.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Broglie - 




Orbec ....


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Nonencourt*

Hi

We have stayed on quiet Aire at Nonencourt between Mairie and Firestation by river behind the councils small storage garages. Nice little village centre. Leclerc for fuel at Eastern end of village.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

A couple of weeks back we stayed at the free Aire at Brezolles: 48.6908739, 1.0691197

It's slightly west of the normal Evreux / Dreux / Chartres route, but we were on our way up to La Mailleraye, so it's arguably a better route.

The Aire holds about 10 (provided everyone parks sensibly). Free water & black & grey waste dump, though no EHU.

The town is OK, nothing special, a couple of nice lakes, but be aware that the D939, which runs past the aire, carries a lot of HGV traffic so park as far away from the road as you can!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Echo Nonancourt, it's perfectly fine and not far off route. We hit upon their medieval festival at the end of June. Typical proud little French town.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Marboue side of the N10 between Chartre and Chateaudun, just through the town on the right before you cross the river. Nice quiet little stop and free as well.

Martin


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

question about the Nonancourt aire as that's a possibility for us soon - any brasserie type place to eat at in the village?


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Nonancourt*

Hi

Re Nonancourt

The Village centre is east of where the aire is. So walk back to the main road from the aire with the Fire station on your right. Turn right and walk to centre of village where I am sure you should find somehing. It has a nice little square .

Not eaten there so cannot recommend anywhere in particular.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We stayed at Courville Sur Eure last week, lovely spot by the river, can thoroughly recommend. Parking for 8 vans, grass with hedges around, although we did copy the French & parked on the adjacent hardstanding. Town centre 1 minute walk. Hypermarket on outskirts of town. About 10k from the Chartres ring road but well worth the detour and it is free.


----------

